# Widerstand mit 6 Ringe, wo ist "vorne"



## Senator42 (28 Mai 2011)

Hallo Lötfreaks,

ich habe eine Kiste mit Widerstände bekommen. Alle mit 5 bis 6 Ringe.

Aber ich kann nicht erkennen welches der 1. ist.
Manchmal ist einer dünner als die anderen. Das ist der 1.
Aber das ist nicht bei allen so.

http://www.ph-ludwigsburg.de/html/2...Widerstand Farbcode 6 Ringe_Metallschicht.htm
Dieser Ringrechner sagt es mir leider auch nicht.

Ratlos, und mein Multimeter schätzt nur noch.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Mai 2011)

*Wo ist "vorne"?*

Das beidseitige Ablesen der Ringfarben kann Codes ergeben, die es real nicht gibt.
In folgenden Fällen hältst Du den Widerstand verkehrt herum:
- ist der 2. Ring gold oder silber, dann ist das der 4. Ring
- ist der 5. Ring schwarz, orange, gelb oder weiß, dann ist das der 2. Ring
- ist der 6. Ring blau, violett oder grau, dann ist das der 1. Ring

Nicht alle beidseitig ablesbaren Ziffernfolgen gibt es in den zur Toleranz gehörenden E-Reihen.
Für die restlichen plausiblen Zahlenfolgen sollte Dein Schätzeisen zur Entscheidung ausreichen.

Harald


----------



## AlterEgo (28 Mai 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=widerstand+bauelement

siehe wikipedia punkt 6.4.3


----------

